# Poppy - Do you like her?



## lea (Oct 27, 2013)

Please tell a little bit about Poppy. I am just starting to get to know some of the villagers other than my own, and I don't know her yet. I have been offered her in a trade, but I don't even know what she looks like! So what do you think about her? Would she get along with Blaire, Cally, Erik, and Merengue?


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's Poppy.. She's really sweet, she'd definitely get along with your villagers..


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 27, 2013)

She's gorgeous. One day I'll have her. When I can let go of one of my normals.


----------



## Richluna (Oct 27, 2013)

She s one my dreamies she is a cutie adorable squirrel and she is girlfriend of my marshall both at my village love them <3


----------



## Souji (Oct 27, 2013)

Poppy is so cute, I've been thinking about getting her in my town too xux


----------



## lea (Oct 27, 2013)

Oooooh, I want her, and the trade just fell through! Now I'm going to cry!
I will have to keep looking for her now.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

She's adorable. I loved having her in the past. She's one of my favorite squirrels next to Peanut. I'm sorry your trade fell through :c I hope you get the chance to get her someday! Good luck!


----------



## Eloise (Oct 27, 2013)

My fave squirrel. :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

Shes cute <3

But I do love Peanut out of all them the most <3


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm going to be different and say that I don't like Poppy. I just never found her appealing. There are other normal villagers I'd rather have.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 27, 2013)

Poppy is one of 2 original villagers still in my town(the other is Kitty). I really like her, she and Cherry are my faves right now. She really is cute and sweet and stated in other posts. If you can get her go for it.


----------



## kattayfio (Oct 27, 2013)

I have her in my town, she's a cutie but not a dreamie .


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 27, 2013)

she's adorable, so for me, instant acceptance


----------



## Boccages (Oct 27, 2013)

Richluna said:


> She s one my dreamies she is a cutie adorable squirrel and she is girlfriend of my marshall both at my village love them <3



I was expecting this


----------



## Richluna (Oct 28, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I was expecting this



NouvelleOtange aka Carl lol hahahahah yeah u know


----------



## lea (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Everybody for your posts, I am having fun reading about her, and will definitely try to get her in my town. My villagers right now are Blaire, Cally, Anchovy, and Erik - those are my favorites - and I also have Sylvia, Chow, Flora,(she was my favorite for a long time) and Eugene. Oooh, I'm not sure who are my favorites. I love them all. And Merengue is moving in!


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 28, 2013)

She's OK, I guess.

It's just that she doesn't really stood up compared to others like Merengue, Marina, and Fauna.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes how dare you ask his question, she da cutes


----------



## Amyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Yes how dare you ask his question, she da cutes



aahaha

aw shes adorable <3


----------



## Lassy (Oct 28, 2013)

I had her for 3 months, and she is a total cutie ^^
Her home is really nice, you feel very relaxed with her ?^?


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, she's so cuuute!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 28, 2013)

She was one of my original 5. I let her go because I had her picture and normal personalities I just find pretty boring. She was super cute though, and very friendly all the time.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 28, 2013)

Poppy = Adorable >.<


----------



## Emily (Oct 28, 2013)

I had her at random once and the day after she was un packing her boxes she pinged me to leave and I said yes.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Oct 28, 2013)

I have Poppy as one of my original villagers in one of my towns. She is a total sweetheart -- I love normal villagers, but Poppy is particularly cute. <3


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 28, 2013)

Poppy is super cute. >3<


----------



## lea (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay, you are all making me really really want her to move into my village. Maybe I should actively start looking for her again. The only problem is which villager I should let move out, because I like them all, and have had most of them for quite awhile. Even if I started out wishing they would move, I ended jp wanting them to stay.


----------



## Olivisigma (May 15, 2015)

I actually like her!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 15, 2015)

The latest post is from 2013. Please be mindful and don't bump old threads. If you wish to continue a discussion for a thread that the latest posts are 2 months or older, make a new thread.


----------

